# Whinging on Liveline about Garda cars being parked on paths/double yellow line?



## ShadyBrady (13 Jan 2010)

Did anyone hear people complain on Liveline about Garda cars being parked on paths/double yellow lines/disabled bays out side the new courthouse in Dublin?

I thought that when the garda are on duty they can park anywhere though in the disabled bay seems a bit mean.

Does anyone know what is the law re garda cars parking illegally. Joe Duffy and his callers seemed to be shocked at the thought that they would be clamped


----------



## Darthvadar (13 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

It's SO annoying when this happens!... If it were any other motorist parking blocking a footpath, or parking in a Disabled parking bay, the gardai would (quite rightly) come down on the selfish, inconsiderate, $&£% like a ton of bricks!...

I'm a wheelchair user and it's really frustrating, not to mention dangerous to have to go out onto on the (busy) road and play chicken with the traffic...

I had a similar situation for ages near to a garda station... Could never remain on the footpath at this station for garda cars, and vans, and garda's private cars parked on it... When asked about it, the offenders used to reply "Nowhere else to park them"... I asked if they'd take that as an excuse from any other driver, and they at least had the good grace to look sheepish!...

Anyway, the long and the short of it was, after I was almost killed by a truck while on the road, I got the name of the superintendent for the division. I got in touch with him, explained my concerns and asked him to meet me which he did... He also agreed to walk the route with me... I wisely let him stay on the outside of the path... When we had to get off the path due to the cars parked on it HE nearly was hit by a car (thank you mystery driver!)... He said he hadn't realised it was such an issue, and he promised to get it sorted... To be fair to him, he has... Never so much as a roller skate on the path, these days!

I'd suggest this route to anyone else in the same situation as being well worth a try... 

Darth...


----------



## ShadyBrady (13 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

Fair play to you. Maybe they are not allowed to park illegally?


----------



## Darthvadar (13 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

I think in an 'Emergency Situation' there's probably a half reasonable excuse for it..

What was described on Joe Duffy, and what I and many others experienced, and continue to experience doesn't sound like 'Emergencies'...


----------



## ShadyBrady (13 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*



Darthvadar said:


> I think in an 'Emergency Situation' there's probably a half reasonable excuse for it..
> 
> What was described on Joe Duffy, and what I and many others experienced, and continue to experience doesn't sound like 'Emergencies'...


Agree but I would like to know the actual legal situation.I thought it was when on duty as distinct from emergencies. If so they could argue they are on duty when in court


----------



## onq (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

Gardaí to be fair to them, are public servants who put themselves in harm's way every day on our behalf and with the druggies with guns getting worse in Dublin, their job is not getting any easier.

I wouldn't like to think of them wasting huge amounts of taxpayers money leaving cars in paying public car parks and traipsing from there to the Courts.

ONQ.


----------



## Darthvadar (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*



onq said:


> Gardaí to be fair to them, are public servants who put themselves in harm's way every day on our behalf and with the druggies with guns getting worse in Dublin, their job is not getting any easier.
> ONQ.


 
Agreed... Doing a difficult, but well paid job... Good luck to them!...

I would rather see them park in car parks than to see a pedestrian injured, or worse, because they couldn't use the footpath!...


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

Those Garda doing the vitally important job of defending our TDs security in Leinster House habitually park illegally in the loading bay outside Buswells Hotel and never seem to get clamped or towed, i've tried to figure out if there are items left on display for the clampers to realise they are Garda cars but haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Bronte (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

I don't thing that those responsible for upholding the law should park illegally.  What kind of message does that send.  They have a duty not to be seen to be above the law.

I have no issue where there is an emergency etc.


----------



## Bronco Lane (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

Just opposite the Stillorgan Shopping Centre there is a car dealer who parks a half dozen cars "for sale" on the public path and roadway. Despite making a complaint to DunLaoghaire Rathdown County Council about this, nothing has been done.


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

Is he a former Garda? If not, why post this here?


----------



## ShadyBrady (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*



dereko1969 said:


> Is he a former Garda? If not, why post this here?


 he is still breaking the law why not report the council to the ombudsman


----------



## Leo (15 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*



dereko1969 said:


> ...i've tried to figure out if there are items left on display for the clampers to realise they are Garda cars but haven't figured it out yet.


 
Garda cars don't display insurance discs (Gov. self-insures). Around Harcourt St. station is the same, on their private cars, you'll often see evidence bags or the likes left in a conspicuous place for the clampers benefit.


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

They're not Garda cars they are private cars that belong to Garda who park there and then pop over to 'guard' Leinster House.
Haven't seen any evidence bags or anything like that. Funnily enough, the day after this was aired there were no cars parked there!


----------



## Complainer (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

Perhaps the Gardai need to consider the possibility of 'slumming it' on public transport, and using the Luas to get the new Courts complex.


----------



## Yorrick (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*

When this Court was being designed did anyone consider that people attending e.g. gardai, witnesses, solicitors jury people defendants etc  would require car parking ?
 Not everywhere in Dublin is served by the Luas
Why wasn't car parking providied for or maybe it is just for the Judges ?


----------



## Complainer (17 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*



Yorrick said:


> When this Court was being designed did anyone consider that people attending e.g. gardai, witnesses, solicitors jury people defendants etc  would require car parking ?
> Not everywhere in Dublin is served by the Luas
> Why wasn't car parking providied for or maybe it is just for the Judges ?


Maybe they considered that it's about time we moved from a car-centric society to something else? Anyone that can drive to the courts can also drive to the Luas Park & Ride facilities at Red Cow, or can get a bus to city centre and Luas from there.


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2010)

Moved to  Letting Off Steam from askaboutlaw.

Please post in the correct forum / subforum.

title expanded to reflect the discussion

aj
Moderator


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Jan 2010)

There are a number of car parking spots near the new Courts complex, are people too lazy to walk a few hundred feet?


----------



## Bronco Lane (18 Jan 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> There are a number of car parking spots near the new Courts complex, are people too lazy to walk a few hundred feet?


 
Are these Gardai that you are talking about?


----------



## Complainer (18 Jan 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> There are a number of car parking spots near the new Courts complex, are people too lazy to walk a few hundred feet?


Do you mean on-street parking?


----------



## liaconn (18 Jan 2010)

*Re: garda cars and illegal? parking*



Darthvadar said:


> I think in an 'Emergency Situation' there's probably a half reasonable excuse for it..
> 
> What was described on Joe Duffy, and what I and many others experienced, and continue to experience doesn't sound like 'Emergencies'...


 
Around my way, the Guards obviously think running into Spar for a sandwich and a carton of milk is an 'emergency'.


----------



## Staples (18 Jan 2010)

Generally speaking, I think Gardai make very innconsiderate neighbours.  They have Harcourt Street (and the nearby Harcourt terrace) destroyed with careless, thoughtless and in some cases dangerous parking.  They regularly block wheelchair access ramps, park on footpaths and regard coach parking bays as their own.

Thes excuse is often made that they need the cars for official purposes but this doesn't hold water.  I often see one such car in Harcourt Street that has a child seat in the back.  I don't see how this could be used for official purposes (unless it's part of some sort of preventive strategy).


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Jan 2010)

Complainer said:


> Do you mean on-street parking?


 
there's limited on-street parking on parkgate street, there is parking in the phoenix park available. there are 3 supervised/pay car-parks within a few hundred metres - at heuston station, the ashling hotel and the museum at collins barracks.


----------



## RMCF (18 Jan 2010)

I have had the misfortune to listen to Joe over the last couple of days as the OH has been listening to it, and sweet This post will be deleted if not edited immediately but thats depressing radio.

Apparently it gets 400,000+ listeners

This country must be full of whingers and moaners. 

I was nearly ready to slash my wrists - I won't be listening to any more of it. Awful.


----------

